# River Dell Unofficial 2014 (NJ, USA)



## avenged3pointer (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys

I'm Alex Koroglu and I'm trying to host a tournament sometime in 2014.
But in order to do that I need to have an unofficial one first..

So on January 4th I'm hosting a tournament at River Dell high school

There will be pizza served and prizes awarded to the winners

http://union.cubingusa.com/RiverDellUnofficial2014/

All the information is there

Thanks for all the help

Alex


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not into unofficial comps, but since this one is in NJ, less than an hour away from where I live, I thinking about showing up.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll think about coming. Can you please update the OP or title of the thread with the city/state? It's inconvenient to have to click a link just to find out where it's happened.



Spoiler



Hit the report button on the first post if you want the title updated.


----------



## avenged3pointer (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Ernie!

Fixing that now, thanks!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2013)

Apparently this is less then 30 minutes from me. I might come then lol


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2013)

following.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 16, 2013)

Sadly, I cannot make it due to distance and weekend music commitments. Off topic: My dad grew up in Oradell and this past fall, was elected to the River Dell High School Hall-of-Fame haha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 16, 2013)

if by some miraculous chance it suddenly became official, I would be there. Good Luck to organizer!


----------



## avenged3pointer (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Guys

Don't forget to register for comp before the New Year!

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 27, 2013)

avenged3pointer said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Don't forget to register for comp before the New Year!
> 
> ...



I probably won't be deciding whether or not I'm going until the day before or so. Is there any way you can extend the registration deadline? You might lose some competitors by having it so early.


----------



## avenged3pointer (Dec 27, 2013)

Just extended the registration until the day before, and opened up all the events to people who haven't pre registered.
Make sure to check it out!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 27, 2013)

avenged3pointer said:


> Just extended the registration until the day before, and opened up all the events to people who haven't pre registered.
> Make sure to check it out!



Wonderful! I just found out that this is only an hour from me, so I'm pretty sure I'll go.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 30, 2013)

avenged3pointer said:


> Just extended the registration until the day before, and opened up all the events to people who haven't pre registered.
> Make sure to check it out!



I'm trying to register now, but the cubingusa page says registration is closed. What should I do?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 30, 2013)

cityzach said:


> I'm trying to register now, but the cubingusa page says registration is closed. What should I do?



You could have registered earlier!!!!!


----------



## avenged3pointer (Dec 31, 2013)

cityzach said:


> I'm trying to register now, but the cubingusa page says registration is closed. What should I do?



There's a problem with the paypal, so I figured I would just close it and have everyone that's coming pay upfront.

Is that alright?
You can sign up for any event anyway upfront and I'm pretty sure its around the same price, if it's not I can fix that too.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2013)

avenged3pointer said:


> There's a problem with the paypal, so I figured I would just close it and have everyone that's coming pay upfront.
> 
> Is that alright?
> You can sign up for any event anyway upfront and I'm pretty sure its around the same price, if it's not I can fix that too.



sure, sounds fine


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is the competition still on for tomorrow?


----------



## avenged3pointer (Jan 3, 2014)

bigbee99 said:


> Is the competition still on for tomorrow?


Yes, even with the snow storm, the competition is still on for tomorrow


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy **** I live in Oradell.

EDIT: River Dell High is 3 minutes away from me...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

Schist, I have a swim competition then.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 3, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> Schist, I have a swim competition then.



And that is why you don't swim for Ridgewood.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

Why? Our med. relay is so OP.


----------

